# Need advise on removing master cylinder on a 1965 GTO



## pftobin (May 9, 2013)

If anyone can lend advise on specifics of how to remove the master cylinder it would be much appreciated. Also, are there any diagrams of this? Thank you.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Removing is easy --- disconnect the line(s) at the master cylinder (a good flare-nut wrench is recommended to avoid stripping the heads off the flare-nuts). Remove the (usually two) bolts at the base/back/rear of the MC.

Bear


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*paint remover*

:agree. plus make sure you have rags handy, and don't let that fluid make contact (or the fluid soaked rag) with your paint!!! Brake fluid is a wonderful paint remover!!!  Shouldn't be much fluid, but then again, it doesn't take much!!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Also be sure to bench bleed the new MC before installing in the car.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You can wash the brake fluid off with plain water and save yourself repainting chores. Are you replacing the '65 unit with another single reservoir unit?


----------

